# Question for Chas - Bottle Cages



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

......


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*What ?????......*

What's the Question???
How much are they ???
Where can you purchase them if you had the money ????
Will they be worth the money when you DO get them ????
What's the question for Chas ?????


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've got two on my bike. Like them alot. Got them from my dealer. 

Try here. These guys are over priced on everything, but you can at least get them.
http://www.glorycycles.com/lowaboca.html


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> I've got two on my bike. Like them alot. Got them from my dealer.
> 
> Try here. These guys are over priced on everything, but you can at least get them.
> http://www.glorycycles.com/lowaboca.html


Seems about right. I got an estimate here in Aus of $80 AU which is pretty much your price in US$.

Andrew


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

I deleted my question after I found out my LBS was finally able to locate the bottle cages that were shipped from Look-USA. I like my Look cages more than the Tacx cages that werre replaced. From my LBS in Denver, CO I ended up getting them for 60.00 USD each. Overall, great light weight cages that keep my bottles secure.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

60.00? You poor guy. They list for $50.00 and if you bought your bike from them, you shouldn't have to pay list....


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

$48.00 on Ebay now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-08-LOOK-Carbon-Cage-Water-Bottle-Cage-22-grams_W0QQitemZ330279667804QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item330279667804&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------

